# Lawn mowers not made like they use to be? My fairly new Cub has a engine problem



## buckz6319 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a fairly new Cub Cadet lawn mower I purchased last year.I like this mower however it has a slight problem with engine performance.It seems to me that mowers are not made like they use to be and more technical with more problems 

I used to only choke the engine for start up, then open choke for run and no problem 

now after some use I choke the engine for start up but have to still have the choke on for it to run,not full choke but some choke to keep the rpms from going up and down up and down (don't know how to describe it)

I do mechanical work on my own stuff to keep it in top shape, however I really don't know what is causing this....

any suggestions would be appreciated......


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

No, but it seems that gasoline is not made like it used to be. The stuff we get now has ethanol and the shelf life in the can is not long unless you use a good fuel stabilizer. After you finished using the mower last season, did you empty the tank and run the engine until the carb ran dry? That's the best way to store it to prevent varnish build up in the off season. The fact that you have to choke it somewhat to run indicates that it's slightly starved for fuel. You might have some blockage in a port or jet.

Post the engine brand, type and model numbers and we might be able to help.


----------



## buckz6319 (Apr 2, 2010)

junebug1701 said:


> No, but it seems that gasoline is not made like it used to be. The stuff we get now has ethanol and the shelf life in the can is not long unless you use a good fuel stabilizer. After you finished using the mower last season, did you empty the tank and run the engine until the carb ran dry? That's the best way to store it to prevent varnish build up in the off season. The fact that you have to choke it somewhat to run indicates that it's slightly starved for fuel. You might have some blockage in a port or jet.
> 
> Post the engine brand, type and model numbers and we might be able to help.


thanks for the reply.I agree the gas is not what it used to be either, and I do think something is going on with fuel delivery.I did run the carb dry last winter for storage.I do have dusty conditions I mow in so maybe some dirt passed through the fuel line....

i'll get those numbers later for ya


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

You're having to use choke because the main circuit is not flowing enough voluntarily. Take the carb apart and shoot cleaner thru all the passages before doing too much digging, make sure all passages flow. Even new mowers can get debris in the fuel.
good luck!


----------



## buckz6319 (Apr 2, 2010)

440s-4ever said:


> You're having to use choke because the main circuit is not flowing enough voluntarily. Take the carb apart and shoot cleaner thru all the passages before doing too much digging, make sure all passages flow. Even new mowers can get debris in the fuel.
> good luck!


thanks for the info...I feel like it probably is fuel related and will check it out this weekend.I will post results of what I find


----------



## buckz6319 (Apr 2, 2010)

here is some info on the Cub Cadet
Cub Cadet 173cc self propeled with bagger..I'm not sure what brand of engine it is? Possibly a briggs?

Modle # 12-A-18MCo56 Serial # 1F248K31202000001
959-435


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Your mower has MTD's own engine (Chinese manufactured). It's not a particularly bad engine. 

Fuel that is somewhat old (12 or more weeks), can loose enough volatility that it can make engines hard to start and want more choke to keep running. Any fuel residue left in the carburetor while stored can coat the main jet and nozzle and restrict flow, which will result in the condition you describe. Running the engine with partial choke can also cause premature spark plug failure.

The carburetor will likely need some cleaning to eliminate this issue.


----------

